# بمناسبة عيد البابا كيرلس - شرايط ترانيم جديدة أخر حاجة للبابا كيرلس  + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل عن فضائل البابا كيرلس



## minamitias (9 مارس 2009)

*بمناسبة عيد البابا كيرلس - شرايط ترانيم جديدة أخر حاجة للبابا كيرلس  + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل عن فضائل البابا كيرلس*

احبائي كل سنة وانتم طيبين في عيد شفيعي وحبيبي قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس


مشاهدة الصور


من اجل هذا احب ان اقدم لكم 11 شرايط ترانيم للبابا كيرلس السادس عشان الكل ينزلهم ويمدح في اسم البابا كيرلس حبيبنا كلنا وشفيع عمرنا ونرجوه ان يسمع صلواتنا ويرفعها كالبخور امام العرش السمائي

1- شريط مدايح البابا كيرلس
--------------------
http://www.4shared.com/dir/7749036/8e793b09/___.html

2- أد ايه البابا طيب
--------------------
http://www.4shared.com/dir/13348180/28f162c/___.html

3- اتنين سواح
--------------------
http://www.4shared.com/dir/13352376/3d2db26c/_sharing.html

4- القلب الطيب
-----------------
http://www.4shared.com/dir/13352402/704ef637/_sharing.html

5- جوة الطاحونة
--------------------
http://www.4shared.com/dir/13348119/aa9115c1/_sharing.html

6- رسالة من البابا كيرلس- جدييييييد وحصريا  
---------------------------------------
http://www.4shared.com/dir/13348218/dfd09b0e/___.html

7- زهور البستان
------------------
http://www.4shared.com/dir/13347912/6b338da7/_sharing.html

8- شفيع عمري
-----------------
http://www.4shared.com/dir/13347962/24721b60/_sharing.html

9- منارة في المغارة
----------------------
http://www.4shared.com/dir/13348034/e7d461c9/__sharing.html

10- موجود في قلوبنا
-----------------------
http://www.4shared.com/dir/13352253/7eb34e56/__sharing.html

11- يا راعينا يا بابا كيرلس
-----------------------------
http://www.4shared.com/dir/13259067/4d2a5946/___.html

-=-=-=-=-=-==-=--=---=-=-=-=
ذكريات ابونا رافائيل سكرتير قداسة البابا كيرلس عنه وعن فضائله العظيمة بجد رووووعة ولازم تحملهم
http://www.4shared.com/dir/9816449/67644e2d/Mozkart_Abouna_Rofa2el.html
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

وبليييز اخر حاجة ماتنسوش تصلولي عند حبيبكم البابا كيرلس


----------



## minamitias (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: بمناسبة عيد البابا كيرلس - شرايط ترانيم جديدة أخر حاجة للبابا كيرلس  + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل عن فضائل البابا كيرلس*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: بمناسبة عيد البابا كيرلس - شرايط ترانيم جديدة أخر حاجة للبابا كيرلس  + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل عن فضائل البابا كيرلس*

شكرا لتعبك
جاري التحميل​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: بمناسبة عيد البابا كيرلس - شرايط ترانيم جديدة أخر حاجة للبابا كيرلس  + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل عن فضائل البابا كيرلس*


----------



## minamitias (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: بمناسبة عيد البابا كيرلس - شرايط ترانيم جديدة أخر حاجة للبابا كيرلس  + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل عن فضائل البابا كيرلس*

???  where is the download?


----------



## الراي (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: بمناسبة عيد البابا كيرلس - شرايط ترانيم جديدة أخر حاجة للبابا كيرلس  + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل عن فضائل البابا كيرلس*

روعه خا لص ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## هانى جورج (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: بمناسبة عيد البابا كيرلس - شرايط ترانيم جديدة أخر حاجة للبابا كيرلس  + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل عن فضائل البابا كيرلس*

شكرا على الشرائط الجميلة الرب يبارك ويعوض كل من لة تعب المحبة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: بمناسبة عيد البابا كيرلس - شرايط ترانيم جديدة أخر حاجة للبابا كيرلس  + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل عن فضائل البابا كيرلس*

ميرسى ياminamitias


----------



## ابوالعز وجيه (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: بمناسبة عيد البابا كيرلس - شرايط ترانيم جديدة أخر حاجة للبابا كيرلس  + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل عن فضائل البابا كيرلس*

شكرا يا مينا لكن كنت عاوز انزل اللينكات دي على جروب ava kirelosee على الفيس بوك ده بعد اذنك طبعا مستني الرد منك


----------



## ابوالعز وجيه (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: بمناسبة عيد البابا كيرلس - شرايط ترانيم جديدة أخر حاجة للبابا كيرلس  + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل عن فضائل البابا كيرلس*

الكل مدعو لزيارةجروب ava kirelosse علي الفيس بوك يارب يعجبكم


----------



## minamitias (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بمناسبة عيد البابا كيرلس - شرايط ترانيم جديدة أخر حاجة للبابا كيرلس  + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل عن فضائل البابا كيرلس*

طبعا اتفضل  يا استاذي .. دي حاجة تبسطنا كلنا ان كلمة ربنا ومدايح وترانيم سيدنا العظيم البابا كطيرلس توصل لكل الناس هوا احنا نطول نخدم اسمه اصلا 
اتفضل وابعتلي اللينك عشان ابقي اخش اشترك فيه يا ريت


----------

